# aponogeton crispus flowering



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi guys... 
So my aponogeton crispus is flowering and I thought I read somewhere that you are supposed to cut the flower off after it opens so the plant thinks it got fertilized, and if you don't it will stunt the plant's growth... is this true...?
Thanks!
:help:


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Well as far as I've seen in mine that doesn't apply. I have some that I constantly cut flowers and long leaves off so that it doesn't reach the surface. I have a couple in my 5g. I let go wild and there are plenty of flowers and I haven't seen any stunted growth. I have a few that I trim constantly to keep small. Here's a surface shot of my 5g aponogeton flowers before the latest trim.










There are two aponogetons in this tank. (which means they each sent out 4-5 flowers before I trimmed them) some of the flowers are submerged due to lack of space.


----------



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh wow... I have decided that I love aponogeton haha I will Probably setup my 2.5gallon gith one maybe 2 Aponogeton crispus and thats it...
Thanks for the info.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I dunno a 2.5 gallon seems awfully small to keep 2 of them in. You'd be trimming it constantly to keep them from overwhelming the tank. (unless you like the crowded look)


----------



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah thats what I am looking for.. I sent about 6bulbs back to be replaced by the distibuter about a week ago so the should be here soon... I will post pictures once I get it all setup.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Are you talking about the bulbs you buy from wal-mart?
That's where I've gotten all my aponogetons. When they send you new ones they are a whole lot bigger than the ones that you get in the original package. (that's been my experience at least) Of all my plants these are the ones that grow the fastest.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh my gawd! LOL! Aponogetons in a 5? Ok. Let me explain. A number of years ago, I got a package of the walmart bulbs and got several small clay pots, filled them with potting soil (covered with gravel of course) and planted the bulbs. I put these gems in a 20 long with 2 goldfish. 2 months later, my poor goldfish had about 3" of swimspace (the height of the pots) near the gravel. I took one of these plants and put it in my 75. The danged thing reached the surface. We're talking 20-30 leaves (normal leaves, not floaters) 18"+ in length.


----------

